# Help in newcastle



## wanttobestoneinnewcastle (Feb 4, 2008)

Dear all,

I am a guy from Norway, smokes regulary. 
But now im staying in newcastle, uk for a few days. And i dont know any
smokers i Newcastle. 
Anyone here who lives in Newcastle area and have to possibillity to assist me in my quest to score some Pot?

Best regards,
wanttobestoneinnewcastle 

I


----------



## the widowman (Feb 4, 2008)

go to a local bar get someones confidence then ask if they've any weed.


----------



## missybug88 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Im In Newcastle As Well And Am Having Problems Getting Ahold Of Some Weed Any Help Would Be Greatly Appreciated


----------

